# Just joined a band!



## Sparks (Feb 26, 2006)

If you live in Waterdown and you know about Udrum and how they have a program where they set you up with other people and play a gig at the end of the program, then you know what I'm talking about. Anyways I just joined a band of about 5-6 kids my age (14-15) as a pianist/keyboardist and I think I was the 2nd last person to join. There haven't been any ideas for a name yet but we are being instructed by a music teacher who is helping us practice during our sessions. It's like taking music lessons but we're given a rock band vibe and to see how it feels to be in one. The songs we are practicing are The Beatle's "Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band" and The Clash's "Should I Stay Or Should I Go". We have two male drummers, a male bassist, a male guitarist, a female guitarist, and a female lead vocalist, and the male pianist/keyboardist would be me. So far we are doing good and I was told to be an exceptional pianist 

Being the 2nd last person to join, I'm guessing the setlist for our gig to look like this:

Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band
Should I Stay Or Should I Go
Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band (Reprise)

It's a short setlist but it's not meant to be a huge rock concert, but just a small little gig. Think of a little girl's piano recital... that's the kind of gig we're doing, in front of a small audience. Actually the gig is a battle of the bands type gig and we are competing against other bands for a prize of $500. I was disappointed to learn that not every member will be getting $500 each but whatever band wins, gets it. I know it was a "fixed" band but I'm still excited about being involved in a group.


----------



## Mahogany Martin (Mar 2, 2006)

That's great Sparks. Maybe you guys can do Should I stay or should I go (reprise) and then mix 'em all up again. You got a 45-minute set right there  Good luck with the battle of band.


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

Congratulations, Sparks. I did my first gig at 14 but they did'nt have those kind of music programs then. Rock & roll was evil and singing with a guitar would ruin your voice! 

:rockon:


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Right on Sparks.... get rockin" :rockon:


----------



## Sparks (Feb 26, 2006)

Thank you, guys! I will be glad to take any advice you guys leave for me. By the way, I'm going to ask the person who started this program to consider free recording studio time as the prize so we could do some recording on what we practiced. If I'm able to get this stuff recorded, I'll be happy to share it with you guys. Thanks, again!

:thanks5qx:


----------



## Sparks (Feb 26, 2006)

Our bandleader has added another song to our setlist and I'm a little embarrassed about it. If you know who Melanie C is (former Sporty Spice of the Spice Girls) than you would be to. Anyway, we've added a song from her solo work called "Go!". It's not as poppy as you'd expect from a former Spice Girl. In fact, it's kind of Alternative-like. Anyways, I'm really enjoying our sessions since this is my first band experience so I hope it goes somewhere...


----------

